# Crank upgrade



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I built my CAAD10 3 out of a 10 5 and a 6700 groupset. I am still running the Gossamer crank. Is there any reason to upgrade the crank other than weight?

The build is as follows 
CAAD10 frame and fork.
6700 group, complete minus crank.
Gossamer crank
Thomson stem, seatpost and clamp.
Fulcrum 5's with gp4000's

So, any reason to upgrade the crank or is it ok as it is?
The 5700 parts are on my commuter and work wonderfully.

Jeebus this CAAD is a great riding bike.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If budget allow I would go with Cannondale Si SL crank upgrade it's worth it.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

buy this one to match your frame,,its way cheaper than Si Sl,,dig in ebay,,

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...0216502736910_606701909_7658407_3726460_n.jpg


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

The first question you need to ask yourself is why you want to upgrade the crank in the first place. If it's just so shave a few grams, you'll just be wasting money right now.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Second SISL, it a superb crank. Love it and have never looked back.


----------



## Seejer (Jul 29, 2011)

Just throwing this out there, but I scored an FSA SL-K compact new take off and replaced the Gossamer on my Synapse, I got the crank for a steal and wasn't really expecting any real improvement other than the SLK is lighter.

I actually did notice a pretty big difference, the SLK spins up easier and seems to accelerate much better, especially on climbs, I weigh 185 and I think I was probably flexing the gossamer crank arms? I dunno for sure but I did actually feel an improvement.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

just my two cents ( might as well be on any other geberic topic but whatever):

I replaced the cheapy generic crankset that came with my used caad9 for a bb30 sram red. just by replacing the huge bottom bracket by the light sram bearings, plus the crank of course, I shaved well over a pound. I did felt the WEIGHT difference on climbs, but that was it. I guess the old cranks were just as stiff. than i switched to the basic shimano pedals I was using to the speedplay zero, stainless steel. now that made a diference, I felt the better power transfer, easier to pedal 360, no knee pain (to be fair its not that the shimanos were killing me in this regard, but every now and then there was some little pain, now its so gone)... and thats about it.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

I swapped the FSA SL-K crank for the Ultegra 6700 crank and noticed a HUGE difference in shifting.....the Ultegra (and Dura ace) cranks are sooo much stiffer the shifting under load is awesome.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

btompkins0112 said:


> I swapped the FSA SL-K crank for the Ultegra 6700 crank and noticed a HUGE difference in shifting.....the Ultegra (and Dura ace) cranks are sooo much stiffer the shifting under load is awesome.


More than anything thats what I was looking for. Good shifting. My commuter is running a 5700 crank and it shifts like a dream. 

I would like to run a 6700 crank but I am not sure I want to go with the adapters.


----------

